# Old Galvan



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Anybody hunt what's left of the old Galvan Ranch? Killed my first buck there in 1971. Heard there were some Muy's killed this year. How'd yall do?


----------



## Coastal_RedRaider (Dec 30, 2014)

I hunt on a buddy's place off of old Galvan Rd. I think where you are talking about is just north of his place. His place is high fenced with all natural genetics. We did pretty well this season killing several 150-160" deer, saw a couple 170's that were really young. Next year should be great down there if we continue to have another wet off season.


----------



## Darth baiter (Aug 21, 2006)

Yes


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Darth baiter said:


> Yes


I hunted the "Norte" pasture, 6000 ac, '89-'91. It was completely shot out. I did not kill a buck in 3 yrs. Chip Briscoe had the entire 100,000 acres then. All he cared about was his cows and Lease $$$. The fishing and quail hunting were real good though! Hope it's better for you, Ma Fren! Do you need any more hunters?


----------



## wal1809 (May 27, 2005)

I hunted the 7000 acre river pasture back in 87 88 89. The river pasture was between old mines road and the river. That was a freaking wild place. Big big deer, truckloads of quail, ducks, you name it. I miss the wildness of it all but I don't miss the dangers of it. The year after my brother left the ranch the entire camp was taken over by armed bandits that took everything they had. It was not good at all. I imagine now it is ridiculously dangerous.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> I hunted the "Norte" pasture, 6000 ac, '89-'91. It was completely shot out. I did not kill a buck in 3 yrs. Chip Briscoe had the entire 100,000 acres then. All he cared about was his cows and Lease $$$. The fishing and quail hunting were real good though! Hope it's better for you, Ma Fren! Do you need any more hunters?


JWS you looking for a spot in that area? I know of some openings possibly..


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

finz said:


> JWS you looking for a spot in that area? I know of some openings possibly..


Yes I'm looking for a new place. Not sure if I'm willing to pay Brask's price though.
Would appreciate any leads. Can fill 2-6 spots.


----------



## finz (Aug 18, 2010)

Send me your number


----------



## Darth baiter (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pm*



JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Yes I'm looking for a new place. Not sure if I'm willing to pay Brask's price though.
> Would appreciate any leads. Can fill 2-6 spots.


Pm me your # boss man has some openings


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

was at a set of pens off Mine's Rd before it was paved loading steers..
Galvan Ranch...
a nice lion was shot from heli while rounding up cattle...
hung off both ends of pick-up tail gate...
mid '80's...


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Darth baiter said:


> Pm me your # boss man has some openings


 PM sent


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

I hear the ranch has extremely strict management practices.


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM (Jun 24, 2008)

Ah... One of those places where they want the $$$, but don't kill any of MY deer. Sad but lots of that Crapola around. How's a kid 'posed to learn?
Off the soapbox now.


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

More of an age thing on trophies.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

children don't figger into bidness...
is what it is...
S/E Tx money created this...
deer shootin' is bidness...


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Good neighborhood to be in.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

webb09 said:


> Good neighborhood to be in.


Yes it is ! Like hunting it


----------



## tannerb80 (Jul 10, 2007)

We hunted a Brask lease this year, paid 8500 and shot one pig and about 40 dove. Every buck over 130 was on a no-shoot list (with 3 of the ones I saw being 6.5+ years old). Pretty good way to waste 8500+ blinds, feeders, feed, food if you ask me. Will be 3 open spots on it next year lol.


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Ok*



tblaker said:


> We hunted a Brask lease this year, paid 8500 and shot one pig and about 40 dove. Every buck over 130 was on a no-shoot list (with 3 of the ones I saw being 6.5+ years old). Pretty good way to waste 8500+ blinds, feeders, feed, food if you ask me. Will be 3 open spots on it next year lol.


We have some strictly imposed rules , on our pasture, and have had to release lots of guys like you that have no idea what patients is , it takes a minimum of 5-7 years to get our bucks to maximum size , and lots of supplement feed , which Brask did you hunt as some places are further along then others ! How long did you hunt it?
And what bio did your pasture? Our formula is max age , year round feed and Cotten seed , and good feed pens to have minimal cow problem, sorry that you feel slighted, , but understand


----------



## WEBB COUNTY BUZZ (Jul 13, 2012)

The ranch has a lot of potential.


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

tblaker said:


> We hunted a Brask lease this year, paid 8500 and shot one pig and about 40 dove. Every buck over 130 was on a no-shoot list (with 3 of the ones I saw being 6.5+ years old). Pretty good way to waste 8500+ blinds, feeders, feed, food if you ask me. Will be 3 open spots on it next year lol.


What pasture will have the openings? Might know some guys looking.


----------



## Maverick1095 (Nov 22, 2012)

I've been leasing the HQ pasture on the for 15 years and am looking for only 1 hunter. We kill a couple of good deer a season. Last year we killed a 183 a 174 and a couple of 160 inch deer. This year we killed a 173 several mid 160 inch deer and found one of our nice 5 year olds dead which score high 170's. He lost a fight. Tough year too green but we have a lot of good deer


----------



## tannerb80 (Jul 10, 2007)

webb09 said:


> What pasture will have the openings? Might know some guys looking.


The ranch is called the Las Pintas, good luck is all I can say. It looks like a lot of Brask and other places are coming up for lease right now though due to a rise in lease prices and decline in oil industry, so I'd recommend trying else ware.


----------



## bscooter99 (Dec 22, 2013)

shot this bad boy near the chapote tank on one of the brask pastures in the 03-04 season...scored 184 4/8


----------



## S-3 ranch (May 26, 2004)

*Same camp as bscooter*

Same place and camp


----------



## SouthernCamo (Jun 7, 2012)

Old Galvan is shotout, over run with drug runners, poor mgmt, monster rattlers, dry tanks, and nothing but bad genetics, you should stay far away. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## SouthernCamo (Jun 7, 2012)

WEBB COUNTY BUZZ said:


> The ranch has a lot of potential.


Mind your business up in Maverick County!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Rack Ranch (May 25, 2004)

As you pose with a 160'' in your Avatar...lol 



SouthernCamo said:


> Old Galvan is shotout, over run with drug runners, poor mgmt, monster rattlers, dry tanks, and nothing but bad genetics, you should stay far away.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## webb09 (Sep 7, 2012)

Don't just run the other way.........run very fast!!!


----------



## FFLack (May 10, 2014)

I have some friends that left Galvan country. Quality wasn't there for the money.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

